# Wife caught Sexting strangers, said "Just practice"



## Ww93 (Jun 1, 2018)

.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Ww93 said:


> Hello all, my wife and I are 24 and have been together 7 years, married for 3 and have a beautiful 1 year old daughter.
> So a couple months ago I was getting out of bed for work and was about to use my wife's phone to call mine to find it when I noticed a lot of 'hey' messages from some guy on an app I'd never heard of before, Kik.
> I googled the app and quickly learned it was known as the king of sketchy messenger apps, so I decided to snoop.
> What I found was a huge shock; she had been very explicitly sexting with 2 older men including pictures of both her naked in lingerie and her face, and they had each sent **** pics and face shots and multiple very disturbing sound clips were exchanged as well.
> ...


*Hell, man! Your cheating wife obviously feels that way!

She's using the absolute oldest play in the cheaters playbook ~ gaslighting, which in time will evolve into trickle-truthing and outright deception! You are her Plan B!

You need to be in a family lawyer's office exploring both your legal and custodial rights, and quite possibly about filing for divorce. You also would be very wise to see your MD and to be tested for the presence of any possible STD's!

And it just might be an even better idea to have your child's DNA tested as well!

Where there's ice in the water, an iceberg usually lies deeply underneath it! I'd venture to say that you probably don't know the half of it!*


----------



## OutofRetirement (Nov 27, 2017)

No, she wasn't sexting other guys just to practice dirty talk. With pictures, too. 

For you to even entertain that, either she's a really good liar or she has your number big time.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

She’s lying.

For every conversation you found, there were likely at least 2 or 3 that she’d already deleted.

And if any of these guys are at all local, you’ve got even bigger problems.

Keep digging. Start with the phone bill(s).


----------



## Edo Edo (Feb 21, 2017)

How legit is this BDSM site? If you were smart, you'd be monitoring your finances and her activity very closely. Explicit nude pics including her face could very easily be the first step towards blackmailing your wife for money or even a physical encounter...

I.e. She does X or the pics get sent to her job / church / family / etc...


----------



## Lifesontheup (Jun 1, 2018)

She is lieing. No way was she practising dirty talk when sending pics too. She's into damage limitations - there is likely more going on than you know about. Keep digging.


----------



## AtMyEnd (Feb 20, 2017)

From past experience, if it really is just texting and sending pics right now, it will lead to more. I caught my wife texting with another man for the first time 3 years ago. I never saw any of the texts but I saw how many times a day they texted back and forth everyday. I confronted her on it, and it stopped. Last year I caught her again texting with another man, a different man. This time I saw some of the texts, as much as her texts were either vague or just normal chat, I did see texts from him that were very explicit and very direct. When I confronted her about those, she claimed they were "unsolicited". Recently once again I found texts on her phone with yet another man. This time not only did I also find pics but saw the texts of them talking about their relationship and then found out that they had been having a year long affair.

The first two times I caught her, I jumped the gun confronting her as I didn't have any real proof that she had really done anything other then text with other men. This last time I knew something was going on again and I waited, I waited until I found something that proved without a doubt that something was in fact going on, and now the divorce is moving forward.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Exchanging verbs, nouns, adjectives is one thing. Not always bad.

Exchanging vivid pixels of the real deal, your real 'Dear's' face and your 'Dear's' derriere are another thing.

Those are for your viewing pleasure. She shared them with others.

The fact that she 'held' onto to the peter piks is not good.
She has touched them many times.
Once in the eye, many times in the brain.

This is the bane of Porn. It exposes the 'what if's' and what others are doing.
And it tends to make this sort of activity 'normal' and acceptable.

But it becomes a progressively worse fall from grace.Going from one new sex act to another.
All done seamlessly.

The excuse? 
Others are doing it. 
They are enjoying this. 
Maybe we can try it too.

While it may be fun in the short term, the long term consequences are horrific. 
Marriages cannot last in this light.

It makes the marital partners ever hungry for something new.
It makes normal sexual relations seem boring and unfulfilling.

Porn is a sure catalyst to the destruction of families.

Especially for married folks.

It is a fine line between having fun between the sheets and plain nonsense.

The sensual power of Neptune and Pluto is daunting. These forces cannot be reconciled by most men and women.

Look to Europe and Japan. They are going through this Bohemian revolution. 
This is not a new thing. It has become worse, more widespread because of the internet. 



SunCMars-


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry to rain on your situation but do not believe her at all.

She should have been practicing with you or was she getting all ready first and then you would get all the benefits?

In the end it does not matter if your trust in her is broken like it should be.

It sounds like she is not even remorseful or even a bit regretful she did what she did.

Take a firm stand on this and do not let her walk all over you.


Good luck.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Come on. Please tell me you're buying her lies. She is sending strangers naked pics including her face. What kind of young mother does that? 

Having a toddler at home, that I wouldn't be surprised if she's emotionally distant from, because getting her ego kibbles is probably totally consuming her.

You have a lot more digging to do. If she's will to do that on the internet, what is she doing with others in real life. This could be just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Does the deletion mean he got scared or this was a joke? 

If it's not a joke, I almost would have considered what she said as practice as a small possibility because of how outlandish it all sounded and in no way believable. 

Now, after going through what I went through after the past year, I now know how outlandish and crazy, the lies and justifications that cheaters will tell.

Still think nothing takes the cake like my wife telling me "well you didn't want to use it with me" when I called her out on the sex toy I found that OM could control remotely from a smartphone app.


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

Annnd, your done....

She has some serious issues to be resolved. And the thought that you have a small one as well is heartbreaking! No, I feel that this is just the "tip of the iceberg" with her. You are going to find out the hard way that this is doomed from the start.

Go ahead, and start reading some of the other threads and get a picture of what life in the foreseeable future has in store for you. You probably need to get with a lawyer and get custody going, if you haven't already. Also, while this is gonna suck big time...You need to get those pictures and texts sent to your phone or memory stick device. The lawyer is gonna need it.

You sound like an affable person, but please listen to the majority here....DO NOT become a doormat. She is going to walk all over you. She needs and desires crazy weird sex...From others. The "family man" image you portray is just a provider for her. Not a life partner. Start reading some good books on the subject. Plenty of ideas here on the site.

And by the way....Sexting weird old men is CHEATING! Anything that she has done to ruin your faith, hope, and trust is just that....CHEATING. 
You are in infidelity...Time to get out and get some self-respect back from her. Luckily, you are getting this done early and don't have many years with her. Also, you are young. It sucks you have a kid, but if you man up and be responsible, your kid will do just fine....


----------



## Real talk (Apr 13, 2017)

Either this woman is CIA level convincing liar or you're an idiot. She was practicing, seriously? She has such little respect for you and I can't blame her.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Real talk said:


> Either this woman is CIA level convincing liar or you're an idiot.


Whatju mean throwing out this possibility. This woman is not CIA level.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

Tell her it's good that she's "practicing" for her next marriage since she's given you a strong signal that the current marriage is no longer viable.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2017)

See a lawyer. She may have some kind of bondage master you don't know about.


----------

